# Bear with me: strangest question concerning real estate in Flores, Azores



## Castel -branco (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

i maybe in the wrong place and hope i am not violating any Forum guidelines or anything, but i have a question, so here goes:

I live in Portugal (and no plans of moving). 
I would like to buy property in the Azorean isle of Flores. 
Now, you may be thinking, yes, she's *definitely *in the wrong place.
But, wait ...
I know a lot of people from Flores, and i mean like 50% of the population there have emigrated in the last decades, especially to Canada.
During my last stay in Flores I have searched high and low for an old abandoned stone house with some land to buy and rebuild, but I was told that in the majority of cases, the former owners of that type of houses no longer live in Flores and have simply left no contact.
So ... if anyone here knows someone from Flores who emigrated and left an abandoned house behind and is willing to sell, could you please, please send me a message here? 
I really love the Azores, and particularly i absolutely fell in love with Flores and would like to make it my home. People there complain that they are still losing population but when for once someone wants to settle there... it seems difficult 

thank you a lot,

V


----------



## jsmoir (Apr 1, 2013)

I was just talking (yes, on the phone, from the Azores!) with a Canadian couple (he Azorean, she Anglo) who now live in the Azores- and they told me, that the R.E. situation in the Azores is very different than either in Europe or the Americas. Many folks 'list' their home, with no real intention of selling, but merely to have a 'high ticket' item on teh international boards, clogging up the listings. Then, when they don't sell, they still don't lower the price (as we do here in the US R.E. market) but just keep it listed at the inflated price. In short, they're "playing a game." So, Good luck. I can only imagine that those who have left their properties with no intent of selling, are much of the same mind- 'If someone wants this property, they'll find me… somehow.' Totally contrary to first world R.E. practices. [ I used to be a realtor, fyi.]


----------

